

Show HN: Connecting software and SaaS startups with resellers and API developers - iliasanta
http://elioplus.com/How_It_Works.aspx

======
iliasanta
Hey everyone, We created Elioplus for two main reasons. First, because as
resellers we couldn't easily discover all the available options when we were
searching for tools to add to our portfolio, there are now literally hundreds
of options in any niche of software and SaaS products. The second, is to help
startups with awesome products, that don't have the experience to create a
sophisticated partner program, to create awareness and built credibility about
their offering.

